# Whats My Body Fat



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi all

Sorry for yet another thread,, guess ya must be fed up of these

Just after a guesstimate please, got a right belly formin, time to nip it in the bud me thinks :laugh:

5ft11,169lbs, im an above knee amputee so id probably be at least a stone heavier










Thanks in advance for the replies

Much love


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

at least 25% - 30% i am guessing though


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Thought it would be quite high, thats through the roof :lol:

Thanks for the reply


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

thats not that high really i was 15 stone and 5.11 in height and 26% BF


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

about 26% mate good luck with ur goals


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

completely impossible to tell from that photo.

you don't look like you have much subcutaneous fat tho so you might be as low as 15% tbh. depends how you hold it. if you'e like me I have a belly like that at around 15%, but absolutely ripped veiny legs, arms, back and chest. and you can see my abs even th they poke out like that,

you'd need to post good quality, untensed back and front full body shots to even come close with a guess. and that'd still be + or - 5% realistically speaking.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

you have a rounded face, so I would say 30%


----------



## Dazzaemm2k7 (Aug 10, 2010)

ALR said:


> completely impossible to tell from that photo.
> 
> you don't look like you have much subcutaneous fat tho so you might be as low as 15% tbh. depends how you hold it. if you'e like me I have a belly like that at around 15%, but absolutely ripped veiny legs, arms, back and chest. and you can see my abs even th they poke out like that,
> 
> you'd need to post good quality, untensed back and front full body shots to even come close with a guess. and that'd still be + or - 5% realistically speaking.


agreed thats got to be the worst photo to tell someones bodyfat :laugh:

really need a front relaxed one for best guestimates mate


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

It all depends on your age aswell mate, if your in your 20s then yeah I'd say 30%


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

people saying 30% are way off imo, he's 5'11. if he's 30% he could lose 34lbs to be 10%. he'd be 135lbs? at 5'11? he doesn't look like a total stick to me, so I doubt that. More likely than not he's just prone to abdominal fat like I am, and the rest of him is pretty lean.

If i was to guess I'd say prob 20%. but like I said we need better pics


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry, the picture was rushed, ill try get a better one tomorrow as the little one has just settled in bed, thanks for all the replies so far, and yea it does all hang around my belly / hips

Im expecting it to be quite high anyway, this time last year i was under 10 stone (right skinny little thing i was), ive since quit smoking and piled on the pounds, check back soon please people


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

These any better?


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

I am still sticking with my orginal estimate 25to30% but if i had to guess i would say 26.9% bf. I would love to know what you test at! Good luck mate with your diet the boys on here are awsome, keep asking and they'll help you all the way!


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2011)

yeah thats worse than I thought. you're not soley keeping it in your midsection.

cant see any definition in arms, delts or back. i'd go with 25-30%


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Plauge

Don't get discourage mate, we all have to start some where, keep your diet tight and loose that belly just a bit more, then you will feel a lot better and before you know you will have definition.

For now the number % is not important just your dedication and willingness


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for the advice and friendly comments

My problem is my food, i need to sort a strict diet plan out and stick to it, hell of a lot of conflicting oppinions on here so will read further

Cardio is also a bit of a problem, as running is a no go, im not to good on my feet at all tbh with the artificial leg (something i need to sort) ive just got a excersize bike (the missus has) so ill make use of that as much as i can if it'll get me anywhere?

Thanks again


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Just wondering how you might get hold of one of those amazing spring-leg things, you know the one's athletes have?

22-26% but it sounds worse than it is. You'll kill much of that with diet. Fvck the booze off for a while.

Can you ride a bike?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

in my gym there is a machine to pedal with arms that a lot of people use, don't know its name but try to find it, also, you can burn a lot of fat by doing upper body exercises


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

You say you cant do cardio like running because you have a artifical leg, thats perfectly understandable in my opinion soo got thinking what could you do if you only have one strong leg then i thought of swimming.. can you swim? Im honestly not sure how easy or difficult it would be swimming with a artifical leg but you use your arms a lot when you swim, one of my mates is pretty ripped and the only cardio he does is lengths of the pool. Just an idea.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Swimming is a option although im not a very good swimmer (can just about float  ) actually went last week for the first time in years

Biking is fine, hell of a lot easier to ride a bike then it is for me to walk, its my main method of transport 

@ Witch - king, really wouldnt know, im sure if a amputee was to show them there serious about running they would do anything they can to help out


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

There is a member in here PRO-DIVER thats been body building for years and has just one leg too, worth sending him a private message


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Yea we exchanged a few Pm's already


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Me again

Been going at the excersize bike for around a week, started off slow gradually adding more time to the work out, tonight im up to 35 minutes, aiming to do 40 minutes around 5 times a week, only chance i get is on a night when the kids get to bed 

Tonight i went for 35 minutes, kept my heart rate between 120-140, apparently went 21km and burnt just over 410 cals

Am i doing to little, to much?

Many thanks


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

what lifting exercises can you do


----------



## CHIBBA (Feb 19, 2011)

defo 25 to 30 but you not be long shifting it just start chucking those weights around


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

I steer clear of deadlifts and squats, ive had a lot of back trouble and my back is pretty weak, realise these are 2 big excersizes but i dont trust my back to hold out, other then that im good


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Just a little update, i dont look all that much better, been peddling like a bastard on the excersize bike, 40 minutes 5 x a week, weights twice a week, 13lb's lighter, anyone like to take an updated guess?


----------



## jamiedilk (Jul 6, 2010)

mate ur looking really good !! if u have a dodgy back get it seen to by a physio they will be able to advise on things like how to make it stronger and help ur core get stronger maybe do some work on a gym ball as to cardio just do what ever suits u!! as to bodyfat probably between 20 - 25% so its creeping down give it time u will get there!! GOOD LUCK


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

PlauGe

You do look a lot better mate, good effort. You doing well with the cardio keep it up as you are already doing but now is time to focus on your diet, you have done the most difficult bit so from now on should be easier.

BF guestimate about 22%, a big improvement considering that I said 30% last time

All the best


----------



## austin84 (Nov 18, 2010)

PLauGE said:


> Just a little update, i dont look all that much better, been peddling like a bastard on the excersize bike, 40 minutes 5 x a week, weights twice a week, 13lb's lighter, anyone like to take an updated guess?


Good changes there mate, keep up the good work and as hard as it is sort the diet and the fat will melt away! Well done I was/am quite a simalar body shape to you so when you have five check out my journal, cheers


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

some visible changes mate, and the scales do not lie, however, its a long process because you've started at a high bodyfat, stick to it mate, things are happening, stick with it! and well done! try to shoot for cardio everyday btw.


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

Body fat calculator attached. It seems accurate enough, and you can monitor your progress with this.

Body Fat Calculator.zip


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

yeah I would say 23% Bf. Try using the eliptical cross trainer- legs do a pedalling type motion with arms pushing/pulling at the same time- ZERO impact, very good whole body cardio.


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

Some good changes there  keep it up!


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies people, going on holiday in 9 and a half weeks, so wanting to be looking a little better by then, although im not expecting miracles 

Fat loss seems to be slowing right down at the moment, probably lost about 2lb in the last couple of weeks, ill plod along see where it goes 

Thanks again


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

PLauGE said:


> Thanks for all the replies people, going on holiday in 9 and a half weeks, so wanting to be looking a little better by then, although im not expecting miracles
> 
> Fat loss seems to be slowing right down at the moment, probably lost about 2lb in the last couple of weeks, ill plod along see where it goes
> 
> Thanks again


9 weeks is a LOT of time to make big changes.

Fat loss slowing?

re-organise diet and cardio should put that in order, you want to slowly ramp up the cardio each day/week until you are really going for it, the last 2 weeks, don't hit it too soon as the body will know what to expect, but id deffo look at formulating a plan based on 8 weeks, you can make massiveleaps and bounds with a focal point to aim for.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Got myself some callipers

Input all my measurements on http://www.linear-software.com

Had a slight problem inputting my weight as obviously only having one leg it wouldnt come up accurate, ive read that my missing leg would weigh around 16% of my body weight so ive added that, how accurate that is i have no idea 

So according to the measurements im 20.5% which wasnt as bad as i was expecting


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

What method did you use? they can vary quite a bit. I use the Jackson Pollock 7 Caliper Method, IMHO the method does not mater as long as the skinfolds are decreasing every 2 - 4 weeks then its all good


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

It was this one i went off mate

Jackson/Pollock 4 Caliper Method

Ill try the 7 calliper method in the morning see what it comes back with


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

pipebomb said:


> What method did you use? they can vary quite a bit. I use the Jackson Pollock 7 Caliper Method, IMHO the method does not mater as long as the skinfolds are decreasing every 2 - 4 weeks then its all good


I agree, don't rely on them per se for a accurate reading, says im 8% ffs! very far out.

But great for seeing where and over what period you are losing.


----------



## pipebomb (Oct 3, 2009)

Jim78 said:


> I agree, don't rely on them per se for a accurate reading, says im 8% ffs! very far out.
> 
> But great for seeing where and over what period you are losing.


Yea same for me says im 8% but to me i think 10% is more realistic.


----------

